# How many screws in a 12 footer



## joepro0000

How many screws do you install in a 4x12 standing up with studs @ 16 o.c?

Reason I ask is because areas around the country, I see people posting pictures of drywall hung with screws like 2 feet apart. The farest we are allowed to install screws is 8" o.c. We have screw inspections here too. But I believe its good to do this because it makes the drywall more secure.


----------



## tricounty dwall

we do them like every 12" on stand ups and 3 in the field on 48 and strech in houses.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

We don't have scew inspections in NC, therefore we can use enough to hold the board and no more.

We use 2 in the field on 48" and we use 2 in the field on 54", unless the gc or homeowner has been on the net and feels that we need to put 3 in the field of 54", then we do that.

Drywall is NOT plywood, it does not warp. All you need is enough to keep it QUIET.


----------



## eastex1963

Capt-sheetrock said:


> We don't have scew inspections in NC, therefore we can use enough to hold the board and no more.
> 
> We use 2 in the field on 48" and we use 2 in the field on 54", unless the gc or homeowner has been on the net and feels that we need to put 3 in the field of 54", then we do that.
> 
> Drywall is NOT plywood, it does not warp. All you need is enough to keep it QUIET.



Hmmmmmmm, no it's not plywood and it may not warp like plywood. BUT, it will follow the studs. I have a hard time convincing customers of that sometimes. 

We use two in the field here as well. No screw inspections. Two in the field is plenty, I think. I'd challenge an "inspector" to pull off a sheet of rock using 2 screws in the field. A screw, as you guys know, will hold 3 times that of a nail. In fact, I don't think drywall nails should even be sold anymore. Kinda like a 486 pc processor.....obsolete. 

And yes, I agree that homeowners should not be allowed computer access while building a home...lmao!


----------



## Final touch drywall

We don't do commercial work.But in all our house's,lids get 4 in the field & walls get 3 in the field,& we don't use any nails @ all.
2 in the field IMO is not enough,once you break the paper that screw is useless & needs to be backed up with another.A better screw job IMO leads to a better finish,therefore leads to a clean paint job.Floaters suck & it happens all the time.


----------



## wnybassman

With or without glue? lol


----------



## joepro0000

with-out. So you guys that average 80-100 sheets hanging a day for a 2 man crew, what if you had to screw it off like us? I did 40 last week on a half day of work with another guy.


----------



## tricounty dwall

joepro0000 said:


> with-out. So you guys that average 80-100 sheets hanging a day for a 2 man crew, what if you had to screw it off like us? I did 40 last week on a half day of work with another guy.


joe screwing doesnt take that long.hell i can screw off 100 boards in a hr while my helper scraps and loads up.. and thats 3 in the lids and 3 on walls..


----------



## eastex1963

Final touch drywall said:


> We don't do commercial work.But in all our house's,lids get 4 in the field & walls get 3 in the field,& we don't use any nails @ all.
> 2 in the field IMO is not enough,once you break the paper that screw is useless & needs to be backed up with another.A better screw job IMO leads to a better finish,therefore leads to a clean paint job.Floaters suck & it happens all the time.



Why are you breaking the paper? Sounds like your screw gun needs adjusting. Just sayin'. And I supply all my screws so.....As far as floaters go, my guys pull em.


----------



## Final touch drywall

eastex1963 said:


> Why are you breaking the paper? Sounds like your screw gun needs adjusting. Just sayin'. And I supply all my screws so.....As far as floaters go, my guys pull em.


It happens,that's how,studs are crooked, headers stick out,its wood & not perfect.A floater is a screw that "popped" the paper & it wasn't backed up with another screw.If its not backed up,the board will continue to "float" & continue to be a headache for everyone else down the line.A miss is a miss & should always be pulled out.:thumbsup:


----------



## joepro0000

tricounty dwall said:


> joe screwing doesnt take that long.hell i can screw off 100 boards in a hr while my helper scraps and loads up.. and thats 3 in the lids and 3 on walls..


3 in the field, are you talking stand ups and 3 on the walls? On the studs, we screw off every 8 inches apart, which is about 6 on the walls if where taking laying horizontal sheets. Standups, its like 14-16 screws per stud, something like that. Now imagine us having to do all that screwing and still hang a decent amount. If we can hang 3 on the studs, I think I can hang over 120 sheets a day with a helper cutting.


----------



## tricounty dwall

thats 3 laing down. we do moslty houses. on commercial we go about every foot or 16"


----------



## Mudstar

sounds like no one here knows the code

Lock the forum!


----------



## drywallnflorida

code here is: 
Ceiling field 12" oc
Ceiling perimiter 8"oc

Walls field 16" oc
Walls perimiter 12" oc

Unless otherwise speced by the architech!


----------



## Mudstar

drywallnflorida said:


> code here is:
> Ceiling field 12" oc
> Ceiling perimiter 8"oc
> 
> Walls field 16" oc
> Walls perimiter 12" oc
> 
> Unless otherwise speced by the architech!


Same code here....


----------



## Mudstar

I did a job a couple weeks back now and the boarder had his screws all over the place and I thought how do this guys get away with $h!t like this. Three in some studs 4 in others on the walls and 2 or 4 in the ceiling joists like there was 2 of them screwing off or something. Pun intending !


----------



## tricounty dwall

in sc we have no code requiring glue and no screw inspections. so its up to the rocker basically. wse used to do 2 in the field but i have more peace of mind with 3 in the field


----------



## joepro0000

I got inspectors that want the fields every 8 o.c. in different cities and towns out here.


----------



## drywallnflorida

It doesn't matter what the inspector wants, its what the architect specified on the prints that were aproved by the local building plans reviewer.

Its doesn't always make for a happy inspector but sometimes you have to show them that they are wrong :thumbup: (in a very nice polite way). 
It will make some inspectors have an additude on the following jobs but if you do your work right then you don't have to worry about if he's got an additude!!




according to Florida building code section 2517 high-velocity huricane zones-gypsumboard products and accessory Items

(Assuming your talking on metal studs)

Section 2517.6.4.2 The spacing of screws attaching gypsum wallboard to metal studs and runners, shall be not more than 12" on center.

for wood studs use astm c1396 which I believe states 16" on center.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Two things going on here,,,

1) What code or acrh's call for
2) What is really nessacary to hold the rock

Ask yourself, "do I want to see it like I WANT it"
Or "is good enough , good enough??"


----------



## Mudstar

If I had it my way I'd want screws on the parameter and PL in the fields.


----------



## betterdrywall

Joe: I use on residential 4 on the lid 3 on the walls lay down. Grabbers are the screws we use. I have to agree with Captain,,, to a degree,, You have to find that Happy Place,, On standups I always stagger the screw placement on the joints, and about every 8 inches in the field, If you slow down some and make sure the screw are uniform and consistent, meaning inline horizontally, and vertically, you won't get any complaints . and you maybe able to get by with using less screws in the field . 
It's just a visual appearance of the screws that make the difference. If you have a lot of misses and uneven screw placement ,, then they will go around and check everything.


----------



## joepro0000

betterdrywall said:


> It's just a visual appearance of the screws that make the difference. If you have a lot of misses and uneven screw placement ,, then they will go around and check everything.


Couldn't have been better sent. Exactly, hanging drywall is an art in its own form, and the visual consitency shows what type of hanger you are. The screw man got to make the perfect screwing with no misses, and the cut man needs to get the cut right in one try, and perfectly tight with no more than 1/8" gap.


----------



## betterdrywall

Joe: I respect and understand everything the Captain has posted so far, I just wish I could get by with 2 screws in the field on laydowns . Thats why I said you have to find that Happy Place, A person has to learn how to deal with inspection before they show up, if your well prepaired, and everything is neat, they will give you a pass, It is the A-HOLES they don't like. 
I never could understand why alot of these contractors would just run and hide, or get into big arguments with the inspectors, I always got along with them and they never called me on anything. Take Care Joe.


----------



## joepro0000

I hear you Steve, I have yet to fail an inspection, but if I ever do I will feel like a rookie. What a stab to my reputation that would be. However, I see it and hear about it all the time. My hangers tell us stories about how inspectors want the screws, and so do supers on the job. I have seen some neighboring stores in a new mall - fail their screw inspections with the inspector telling them not to make him pull out his measuring tape and start checking. After that, I been paranoid. I respect everything Capt said too, hes right.


----------



## davidgehrke

Capt-sheetrock said:


> We don't have scew inspections in NC, therefore we can use enough to hold the board and no more.
> 
> We use 2 in the field on 48" and we use 2 in the field on 54", unless the gc or homeowner has been on the net and feels that we need to put 3 in the field of 54", then we do that.
> 
> Drywall is NOT plywood, it does not warp. All you need is enough to keep it QUIET.


True that drywall is not plywood, but it does have a grain to it. If there is not enough screws put into the field of the board then it will "bow" in the center. I usually put a screw about every 12" in the field and one on each end of the 4' (this would equate to three in the field) . I also put 5 sets of screws in the butt joints. On commercial jobs I usually put the screws at 8" intervails no matter what the length of the board is.


----------



## WallDoctor

I'm in Michigan. We use glue on everything. That said, the code is with glue every 24" so technically there is supposed to be 1 screw every stud dead center of field on 48" board. We don't have inspectors though so most of us just put 2 or 3 screws in the entire field of the sheet-- just enough to bond the sheet to the glue. Obviously we use more if the walls are crooked.


----------



## joepro0000

WallDoctor said:


> I'm in Michigan. We use glue on everything. That said, the code is with glue every 24" so technically there is supposed to be 1 screw every stud dead center of field on 48" board. We don't have inspectors though so most of us just put 2 or 3 screws in the entire field of the sheet-- just enough to bond the sheet to the glue. Obviously we use more if the walls are crooked.


 
wow how scary. Doesn't glue dry up after a while and can cause the sheet to fall off? The proper way to attach a sheet of drywall is with screws per drywaller's manufactor recommendation. GL with 2 screws and glue on a lid.


----------



## WallDoctor

joepro0000 said:


> wow how scary. Doesn't glue dry up after a while and can cause the sheet to fall off? The proper way to attach a sheet of drywall is with screws per drywaller's manufactor recommendation. GL with 2 screws and glue on a lid.




Sorry I didn't say that well. I meant that we only use one or two screws in entire field on the walls. Lids we put glue and 2 screws per joist (4 if you count the perimeter). I might trust glue with gravity in theory, but I don't know of a house ever built perfectly square that I'd trust glue on ceilings alone.


----------



## Mudstar

I'll say one thing that PL glue holds up granite walls no prob. with out a single screw.

Another thing is I find that the screws that are sunk to deep have no holding power.


I'd think that glue is better but not a standard. That's to bad cuz it would make a quicker and nicer job for everyone


----------



## moore

Mudstar said:


> I'll say one thing that PL glue holds up granite walls no prob. with out a single screw.
> 
> Another thing is I find that the screws that are sunk to deep have no holding power.
> 
> 
> I'd think that glue is better but not a standard. That's to bad cuz it would make a quicker and nicer job for everyone


Another good post...:yes:


----------



## gazman

It is a standard here:yes:


----------



## Tapeslamr79

In va and md...we glue EVERYTHING..if u do it right you glue butts and angles and it don't ooze out...I use a case of glue every 30 sheets on 16" centers..I put one screw in middle every other stud on walls and then smack the rock back to glue..lids still get 2 in field.. I WON'T HANG WITHOUT GLUE..I've seen it work after years of being on the wall


----------



## moore

Tapeslamr79 said:


> In va and md...we glue EVERYTHING..if u do it right you glue butts and angles and it don't ooze out...I use a case of glue every 30 sheets on 16" centers..I put one screw in middle every other stud on walls and then smack the rock back to glue..lids still get 2 in field.. I WON'T HANG WITHOUT GLUE..I've seen it work after years of being on the wall



I don't glue the butts ! That's a big no no.


----------



## MrWillys

I've never used glue on a stud in my entire life. I've laminated (used taping mud) rock to cemtitious material but we don't glue board where I'm from. Spending money on glue to save spotting a few screws seems a waste of good money to me? What do i know though?


----------



## Tapeslamr79

To each his own..I've never had a callback for a screw pop in my entire life


----------



## Tapeslamr79

Mr moore..I'm in tappahannock va..are they in need of finishers in your neck o the woods..I'll drive wen I've got nutn else to do


----------



## moore

Tapeslamr79 said:


> To each his own..I've never had a callback for a screw pop in my entire life





Tapeslamr79 said:


> Mr moore..I'm in tappahannock va..are they in need of finishers in your neck o the woods..I'll drive wen I've got nutn else to do


If you've never seen a screw pop in your life ? You ain't been farming long!


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> What do i know though?


Thank goodness your retired !! one idiot out! :yes:


----------



## moore

MrWillys said:


> I've never used glue on a stud in my entire life. I've laminated (used taping mud) rock to cemtitious material but we don't glue board where I'm from. Spending money on glue to save spotting a few screws seems a waste of good money to me? What do i know though?


Hey ! Egg hole!! The less fasteners in the field ! the better the finish !

But ..hey! What do you know?


----------



## Tapeslamr79

I don't farm and I don't frame .I hang and finish all my own houses..and I've been doing it for 20 years


----------



## Tapeslamr79

There's a big difference in custom and commercial work..maybee be clear before you bash someone


----------



## keke

moore said:


> I don't glue the butts ! That's a big no no.


we don't glue the butts and the first stud


----------



## MrWillys

moore said:


> Thank goodness your retired !! one idiot out! :yes:


Love you too, snookems!


----------



## Wimpy65

Well done Mr. Willys! I always appreciate a good sense of humor. :thumbup:


----------



## Pennhed52

On Ft. Sill dealing with the US Army Corps of Engineers, we're told every 6" on the joints 8 in the field. They look hard at screw depth, making sure paper isn't broke. ****ty hangers don't make it very long on my jobs. Some of the corps will do a hang ten move on your screws and it must be from thumb to pinky finger better have a screw there or someone's go back to screw more. Screws must be staggered on the joints and the field with a screw between the studs in the bottom track. Average around 40 sheets 8' 5/8 rock or 30-35, 10'.


----------



## MrWillys

Pennhed52 said:


> On Ft. Sill dealing with the US Army Corps of Engineers, we're told every 6" on the joints 8 in the field. They look hard at screw depth, making sure paper isn't broke. ****ty hangers don't make it very long on my jobs. Some of the corps will do a hang ten move on your screws and it must be from thumb to pinky finger better have a screw there or someone's go back to screw more. Screws must be staggered on the joints and the field with a screw between the studs in the bottom track. Average around 40 sheets 8' 5/8 rock or 30-35, 10'.


I must say i get angry with ignorant inspectors. Maximum screw spacing for non rated assemblies is 12" oc. See paragraph 5.7 here:

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-216-07_English.pdf

Maximum screw spacing for fire rated assemblies is 8" oc on the perimiter with 12" oc in the field. 6" oc is not shown anywhere documented and is never correct.

This is from a former certified Building inspector as well as certified idiot by Rick. Scott


----------



## gordie

MrWillys said:


> I've never used glue on a stud in my entire life. I've laminated (used taping mud) rock to cemtitious material but we don't glue board where I'm from. Spending money on glue to save spotting a few screws seems a waste of good money to me? What do i know though?


That how I felt when I first used glue but I was forced to use it o houses don't use glue no houses for you. After getting used to it I love glue save my wrist and arm a ton of wear and tear . Plus I think I speeds things up a bit u ca pretty glue two full easy walls at a time them slam up those sheets difficult walls 1 at a time so the glue don't dry .


----------



## gordie

I ment to say pre glue lol


----------



## MrWillys

gordie said:


> That how I felt when I first used glue but I was forced to use it o houses don't use glue no houses for you. After getting used to it I love glue save my wrist and arm a ton of wear and tear . Plus I think I speeds things up a bit u ca pretty glue two full easy walls at a time them slam up those sheets difficult walls 1 at a time so the glue don't dry .


 Honestly, I'd do whatever I was told. It's more of a statement that it's not one here in Nevada or California. Not that it's good bad or indifferent. My guess would be that's it's value engineering (meaning it costs more).


----------



## gordie

Yep me too do what they want and try to get a fair price .


----------



## Wimpy65

MrWillys said:


> This is from a former certified Building inspector as well as certified idiot by Rick. Scott


Good news though Scott, you've certainly been a useful idiot here on Drywall Talk! :thumbup::jester::thumbsup:


----------



## moore

:tt2::tt2:


----------



## MrWillys

!24" oc spacing requires 16" oc with adhesive. See table 7 here:


http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-216-07_English.pdf

Back to non union hack would apply!


----------



## Pennhed52

Correct but companies use that thumb to pinky finger rule because no one has time to mark every 8 and 10 inches every 16" apart on your drywall and when the Corps does their walk throughs and pulls a tape out and sees 9 or 11" apart now you gotta send someone back to add more screws between screws. I've seen it more than once some foreman wants to get in a pissing match with the Corps and the Corps eats there lunch and look for any little safety violations and framing even pull a tape to see if you have 3/4" gap between every stud with slip track, pins shot within 1" from end of track and every 16" from there. Many companies lose there ass or belly up after getting on there bad side so welcome to my world damn near dressing like a baseball catcher to just to use a chop saw or grinder it's ridiculous


----------

